
How to self-host a mirror of Wikipedia.org - allenleein
https://docs.sweeting.me/s/self-host-a-wikipedia-mirror#
======
anotheryou
A text only dump for kiwix might also be easy to distribute (
[https://www.kiwix.org/en/](https://www.kiwix.org/en/) )

edit: Uh wow, 37GB text only already for EN. I somehow had 6GB in mind from a
few years back, maybe for german, but it's also at 12GB already.

~~~
ta17711771
37GB is child's play for even shitty consumer laptops these days.

~~~
anotheryou
loading it through tor and handing it over on a usb stick is already more
difficult though

------
brudgers
comments a few months ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21131273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21131273)

